# Display Lighting FX & Fog into Back of Tombstone Halloween Yard Haunt How-to



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't post this one before. An oldie but goodie.

I accidentally blasted fog into the back of my ghostsofhalloween trash can chiller after ToT a few years back. So I got the idea to blast it into the back of a large tombstone which was the same height.

I also used the 2005 Target Lightning FX unit (practically a collector's item!) to make the lights flicker to backlight the tombstone.

The fog was tree top level. If it was during the day, the neighbors would have called the fire dept.

I plan to do this on ToT. Even if there's wind. Leaving the fogger on max duration (but longer reheat) really blasts fog into the air. I could also try a fog chiller to make it linger. But it doesn't come out with as much force. Still worth a try.

I also show the unit in my recent video "Lighting FX Flicker Unit Makes Halloween Prop Mask Mouth Move (Shows LFX Unit)"


----------



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks amazing. Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool idea, I never thought of back lighting. I do a light show and that could really up the ante. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Glad you like it! I'm proud to contribute an original idea instead of a variation on a theme ^v^ I tried it with a ghostsofhalloween fog chiller this week with 3" dia x 8ft semi rigid aluminum dryer duct I ususally use 16ft) and a 3x2 ABS coupling reducer on the outlet. 7lb bagged ice and (3) LG freezer packs. When that set-up is pointed out in the open it does shoot out far but it's still chilled. But since chilled fog is still slower it didn't rise much but wrapped around the tombstone. My thoughts were it might still go straight up but linger more. But it didn't. So blasting the fog into the tombstone with no chiller is better. And as you can see from the vid still gives you a plume of smoke. I made the Light FX Unit's mic react to the sound of the fog machine instead of music or SFX in the video btw.


----------

